# Weird mole on nipple



## PixieAlly (Aug 17, 2007)

I won't see my midwife till Jan. so thought I'd ask this here...

I know the whole nipple/areola area gets bigger and darker and changes shape during pregnancy but I have a small mole now right next to my nipple on the areola. It's kind of like a skin tag but dark like a mole so it's raised up and kind of flappy (does that make sense?). I've never had anything like that on my nipples before so I was wondering if it's normal or should I have the midwife look at it. Is it something I should worry about now or wait till jan? It doesn't hurt but it feels/looks like if I pick at it enough I could just peel it off which seems weird...

Ally


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

I had the exact same thing when I was pregnant. I actually thought it was a wart though, not a mole. But it was a skin tag, and when it was big enough I gripped it with a tweezers and RIP! (eeeeek!) It healed in a few days. I'd take care of it before the baby comes!

ETA: skin tags increase in pregnancy, so that would explain it.


----------



## PixieAlly (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok, thanks! I do get skin tags once in a while but never on my nipples LOL I have cut them off with nail cutters ...not as bas as it sounds..although I had one that was so big I had to have it surgically removed :/

Ally


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

I had a few of these! I pulled a few off, and left the others.. they look like freckles on my areola.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

Yee-ouch, those of you pulling them off are braver souls than I, LOL!

I haven't had any on my areolas but last pregnancy I had one "down there" (talk about sexy, LOL!) and man how I hated it!! I remember seeing it in the mirror just after DS was born and asking the doc if she could just give me some extra freezing and get rid of it (she said no). It went away not long after DS was born, once my hormones settled back out.


----------



## steph117 (Jul 12, 2007)

I've gotten quite a few brown freckles/small-mole-like things on my areolas. Good to know it's not just me


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a dark skin tag on my nipple last pregnancy. My doctor gave me the wuss' way out in dealing with them. You just tie a thread around the base, they will swell up the next day, then usually dry out like a scab, and fall off. I at that point was able to pull it off, with not much more pain than if you scratched off a scab. I've been taking care of skin tags like that for the past two years now and it's worked like a charm.


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

I had those w/ DD too. Strange things happen to your body when pregnant, that's for sure.

TMI I'm sure, but I had a skin tag on the very end of my nipple that was super tender. MW said it wouldn't be a problem for nursing but it WAS. Yikes. It blistered up and scabbed over about 3 times before it finally calmed down. It was excruciating, not to mention that DD latched poorly on that side. I hope to not repeat that!


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Got those during both pregnancies, just skin tags, mine shrunk back down after having DD, so they will probably do the same this time. I pulled some of my skin tags off last time, but since mine regress (they remain bumps, but the excess skin gets stretched back out I guess) I haven't bothered with them this time. The ones on my inner upper thighs though didn't go away, not sure whats up with that.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I got those in pregnancy too- some I just pulled off, lol.


----------



## cubasianchica (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fujiko* 
I had the exact same thing when I was pregnant. I actually thought it was a wart though, not a mole. But it was a skin tag, and when it was big enough I gripped it with a tweezers and RIP! (eeeeek!) It healed in a few days. I'd take care of it before the baby comes!

ETA: skin tags increase in pregnancy, so that would explain it.

ME TOO! I got it with my last pg and have had it ever since. I have not had any issues or anything... like mentioned I think its just a skin tag


----------



## PixieAlly (Aug 17, 2007)

ACK! I found another one! It looks like I'm trying to grow a second nipple LOL

Ally


----------



## kluella (Jan 10, 2007)

I am generally a mole-y person so I wasn't surprised when these showed up. Mine are definitely more mole-like and not flappy like skin tags. I assumed they were normal.


----------

